# Corn, Corn and More Corn



## deacon

Seeing lots of pheasants, biggest problem is getting them before they get into the crops for the day and then waiting :fiddle: for them to come out to cover at the end of the day.

Anyone want to take bets when at least 75% of the corn is picked?

My bet is November 10th.

It is going to be great late season hunting.


----------



## MossyMO

I'm with you on that, I went out the 1st weekend and now I'm waiting for the corn to disappear. Save the gas money for later when chances of seeing birds is better.


----------



## stoeger

Alot of the corn around my farm is still too wet. Most of it is getting chopped because of the frost. However the few fields that are going to get harvested might not be until next spring. One of my neighbors was just going to take the insurance payment and work the field under. I guess it all depends on what areas had got hit with the early frost.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Stoeger, for us non-educated in the area of crops and farming, is it out of line to ask a landowner to walk a standing field? The area I am thinking about has a dismal "looking" crop, but I am not as versed in this area as I probably should be.

Should I just stick to asking about their CRP/abandoned farmsteads??


----------



## Rick Fode

Rem,

I wouldn't ask to hunt an unharvested corn field, we still have about 2 sections of standing corn and we might not take it off until spring. You could ask to hunt the edges, you will have better luck around the edges anyway, it sucks walking through 6 foot corn. On a windy day it does pay off for deer. On the other hand some farmers might not want the deer and pheasants wrecking thier corn fields, but our home range gets pounded so we treat it like a refuge and we don't even hunt our standing corn. It might not hurt to ask if you see a BOONER in there, and believe me I see them from the combine, where they go after that I don't know!


----------



## jcaff1

Hi All, :******: :******:

I went to ND around Linton and Wishek 2002, 2003 and just got back 2004. We hunted Oct 14-18.

Year 2003 was out of sight, and 2004 not good. We hunted very very hard. Had lots of 20 + yr pheasant hunter veterans with seasoned dogs , seven dogs to be exact.

We hunted corn, sunflowers, CRP, soy and anything esle standing. We had about 14 guys walking for 3 days straight and we kicked up maybe 20- roosters the whole time.

This was very very disappointing since most of us had to drive 14 plus hours to get to ND and spend close to $600 per man on travel, food and lodging. We did not pay any outfitter fees or land owners to hunt, we did all walk on.

I am mostly disappointed in the states ability to warn guys like us that the count is way way off, not down 15%, it was down about 95%. That was a flat out lie to get us to come up to their state and spend our money to eat their hamburgers. Our group will never come up to ND becuase of the horrible unreliable job the Wildlife experts did on providing solid information on the web. I am afraid they played with the numbers to get the income. At $100 out of state license fee they should be ashamed of themselves.

Not to blame them for having low roosters sightings but their in ability to really give the real scoop.

MY HONEST REPORT IS "SKIP NORTH DAKOTA THIS YEAR" THERE ARE NO BIRDS.

My report will include the following

14 experinced guys kicking up 20 roosters in 3 days.

The hunters in all the cafes, on the road, hotels, bars all pretty much had the same to report. And they all thought who ever said the birds were down 15% was not being honest.

Sorry to be the bad news bear, but I think if your considering going you should maybe go somewhere else.


----------



## Shu

sorry to hear that jcaff1 - my next door neighbor is from that area and hunted there last weekend with his family. He did say the birds were down some from last year but did not say it was terrible.

I have a little trouble thinking that the state of ND tricks anyone on purpose, but to each their own opinion. Do you really think it was intentional?


----------



## Rick Fode

Guys, I wouldn't be suprised one bit the current governor would do anything for a few more dollars. He's ruining hunting here as we know it and I hope the sportsmen and women of ND vote to get rid of him this November!


----------



## gandergrinder

:lol: Thats the best post I've ever read. I hope more people feel the same way you do. It will help keep the limit killers out.

I wonder what people did in the old days before the internet and the instant information age. Oh yeah they went hunting. Its not called shooting.


----------



## drjongy

That's right, there are no pheasants in ND this year...go to South Dakota.


----------



## deacon

Yeah :jammin: :jammin: don't go back to ND, more birds for me (NR myself). Monday morning I saw at least 100 birds, just my :run: and :strapped:.


----------



## Deepcreek

Not surprising, Mr Fode would link lower Pheasant numbers to the Govenor. As a matter a fact, I think I did see him out killing all the birds before the opener....How shallow to link everything bad to him and everything good to something or somebody else...GET REAL it's the Gov 65-35!!!! in a landslide. And I'm seeing all the birds I can shoot!


----------



## stoeger

Rem

I would have to agree with Rick. The best would be to walk the edges.


----------



## MossyMO

How can "the state", "wildlife experts" or the sportsman accurately estimate a bird count until all the crops have been harvested? _If you can not see them, you can not count them._ If you are to blame anyone for a disappointing hunt, the blame may lay on yourself for not researching the crop status before making the trip. Seeds are standing every year at this time, but the corn is usually gone. The wet spring which led to planting late may have been your first indicator of a late harvest. Then the cool, cloudy summer should have made a light bulb turn on that with a late harvest, many crops may be standing when you arrive for your annual hunt.

North Dakota is a great state to live in for hunting; I have never hunted outside of the state and hopefully never have too. There are many different types of hunting in this state I have not experienced yet; bow hunting, black powder and turkey are just a few of them, learning those sports will keep me busy the rest of my life. Deer hunting, waterfowl and upland bird have kept me busy so far, but soon I hope to start getting into the others.

Don't bash the state that has provided past years of successful hunts from results from one year. If the hunting doesn't sell you on what our state has to offer, let's bring up fishing in North Dakota. Enough said.


----------



## Rick Fode

Deepcreek,

I'm in no way linking the lower pheasant numbers to the current gov. but he is behind the week earlier opening date, and if he had his way, the pheasant opener would have been a week earlier than that! Let's see, the more days pheasants get pounded the less there are, hmmm. I haven't shot a pheasant in 5 years but we do feed them all winter long. I don't see how you, a ND resident/hunter can endorse Gov. Hoeven, I guess if you like the current situation with G/O's, land leasing and the trespass law creeping up, and the way hunting is heading in ND, maybe you like it, I don't know. But our current Governor is pushing all of these issues for the almighty dollar.


----------



## Deepcreek

Lower pheasant numbers have little or nothing to do with early openers or length of season. Much more to do with natural issues such as winter weather and hatch success. As for your comment on the govenor screwing things up for resident hunters in favor of g/o's. We as resident's aren't "owed" anything. On the access issue, and I think in the near future the access programs will improve this issue for the residents, and allow non-resident hunting money to benefit our economy. I come from an area where alot of land has been sold to non residents for the dual "investment/recreation" purpose. I suppose it would make sense to somehow limit how this land is sold? I think not. The Market will somehow balance this out. So maybe it's a blessing that this years numbers are down. Sorry to disagree.


----------



## curty

jcaff1 sorry to hear your experience was a bad one this year...but location is everything.. It seems to me when I hear the word Linton and quite a few others, the same thing comes to mind PHEASANTS. Now mind you so do 1000s of others. Maybe try the less beaten path?? research by calling your motel owners that your staying with ..landowners...cafes..ect.

Just trying to be helpful


----------



## Dick Monson

Deepcreek said:


> I come from an area where alot of land has been sold to non residents for the dual "investment/recreation" purpose. I suppose it would make sense to somehow limit how this land is sold? I think not.


DC, have you thought this through? What the consequense is for farmers in the state? And the business that supply them? And the state's economy in general? The quality of life issue and the effect on our social fabric? I'd be interested in your thoughts.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I strayed from the original post. At marketing club today some of the farmers said their corn will worth $.30 a bu at this moisture. Many are considering leaving it until spring. Even if they don't it will be a very late harvest.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

> Many are considering leaving it until spring. Even if they don't it will be a very late harvest.


 uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:

The roosters will never leave the corn


----------



## Field Hunter

jcaff1,

14 guys, 7 dogs?.....Sure glad you aren't huntng the area we hunt. You guys must be a bunch of robots....If I had that bad of a time the first day, I certainly wouldn't have kept hunting the area. I've mentioned this time and time again.....don't come out here until the crops are down! The birds are in the corn and you'd need 10x the amount of hunters to get them aout of the big fields. I hunt pheasants hard and haven't even been out yet...it's pretty much a lesson in futility right now unless you are a local and know where there are concentrations.


----------



## Rick Acker

I don't agree with Field Hunter again! I've been hunting in Corn Country 5 times in the last couple of weeks and haven't had a problem yet! Find harvested crops with cover mixed in or nearby and you'll do okay! You have to work for them, but that's what it's all about! I do agree that it will get alot better when the corn goes down(if)!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Most real pheasant hunters enjoy later season more than the 1st few weeks because it is more challenging physically and at least 50% of the lisence holders are done for the year. It is the first few weeks that I love because we try to find new places for birds that aren't getting hammered on. Of course, we walk public land opening day, but we have found pockets of birds in many obscure places. If you like the "challenge" of pheasant hunting than you should also enjoy the challenge of finding birds when crops are standing!

Don't get me wrong...........I'd rather see the crops gone (because of a quality crop), but it is fun trying to outsmart them by waiting until evening when they are heading back to roosting cover as well!


----------



## Rick Acker

Remmi & I...is it safe to say you enjoy reading your name on this board? I agree, the late season is my favorite as well! I'm there in January along with October! My point is, there are still birds to be had despite the crop situation! Some "Real Pheasant Hunters" hunt even in October!


----------



## deacon

Last Saturday, I sat in my truck and watched the birds (about 40) come out the the corn and go accross the road into cover, it was amazing, they would hear a car come and run back into the corn. None of the other vehicles (road hunters) had any ideal what was happening, after I felt there were enough roosters out the the corn I went after them. To say the least my shooting was terrible. Based on two factors 1. I tried a 20 guage for the first time, should have shot some clays with it 2. It was very tough to identify the roosters, actually heard 2 of them cackle before I knew they were roosters.

Any time I can go pheasant hunting is the best time to go.


----------



## muleskinner

Jeff,

I hunted Southern ND the 16 through the 18th and were able to locate birds. We used to hunt the Wishek area but found too many hunters. If you want to find birds, you need to do your HOMEWORK. We came all the way from Virginia and through a series of personal networks, we had no trouble locating pheasants (my two dogs average only 2 years experience). Yes, the standing crops did pose a challenge. Granted, it was not a matter of getting out of the truck and pulling the trigger. We put some miles on the boots and reaped the rewards -- that is what hunting is all about!

If you want instant hunting gratification -- go to a preserve!


----------



## Dick Monson

Muleskinner, thanks for coming to this site, glad you had a good time in ND. Wishek was one of the those communities that said they wanted more hunters and it has really gone down hill since. I haven't back there for three years. In the duck hunting topic the ND boys talk about not hunting the roost-- hunt fields instead. Late season pheasant is the same thing. Folks from a distance fear the weather, --don't, it's a piece of cake. You can track 'em. And you southern fellows would really enjoy yourself. There are days in late season when not only do I not see another hunter, I don't see *anybody*. A benny of living in North Dakota.


----------



## Brad Anderson

> jcaff1 Posted: 19 Oct 2004 20:12 Post subject: TRUTHFUL REPORT ABOUT HOW MANY BIRDS
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi All, :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> I went to ND around Linton and Wishek 2002, 2003 and just got back 2004. We hunted Oct 14-18.
> 
> Year 2003 was out of sight, and 2004 not good. We hunted very very hard. Had lots of 20 + yr pheasant hunter veterans with seasoned dogs , seven dogs to be exact.
> 
> We hunted corn, sunflowers, CRP, soy and anything esle standing. We had about 14 guys walking for 3 days straight and we kicked up maybe 20- roosters the whole time.
> 
> This was very very disappointing since most of us had to drive 14 plus hours to get to ND and spend close to $600 per man on travel, food and lodging. We did not pay any outfitter fees or land owners to hunt, we did all walk on.
> 
> I am mostly disappointed in the states ability to warn guys like us that the count is way way off, not down 15%, it was down about 95%. That was a flat out lie to get us to come up to their state and spend our money to eat their hamburgers. Our group will never come up to ND becuase of the horrible unreliable job the Wildlife experts did on providing solid information on the web. I am afraid they played with the numbers to get the income. At $100 out of state license fee they should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> Not to blame them for having low roosters sightings but their in ability to really give the real scoop.
> 
> MY HONEST REPORT IS "SKIP NORTH DAKOTA THIS YEAR" THERE ARE NO BIRDS.
> 
> My report will include the following
> 
> 14 experinced guys kicking up 20 roosters in 3 days.
> 
> The hunters in all the cafes, on the road, hotels, bars all pretty much had the same to report. And they all thought who ever said the birds were down 15% was not being honest.
> 
> Sorry to be the bad news bear, but I think if your considering going you should maybe go somewhere else.


Yep, we need more people like this guy hunting ND. It sucks big time! DON'T COME BACK.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

> research by calling your motel owners that your staying with ..landowners...cafes..ect.


Well said, I would never trust what the GNF says on bird numbers and counts. I believe they try to give an honest assessment, but it is not always accurate for specific locations.
*JCAFF1,*
If you have truly been coming here for those years then you must have built some relationships by now. Talk to those people before you plan your trip. If you just hunted non-posted land, you should have still asked permission and made a relationship. If you just walked and didn't ask........well, you got what you deserved!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I need to add this: Talk to relationships that have no direct economic impact for the most reliable report. Sometimes the hotel owners, cafe owners, and guide services will fluff up their report because it is good for business. <---not that there is anything wrong with that either!


----------



## curty

Remmi and I..... Please dont catagorize business owners that way... I am one!and I will tell you or any other hunter one thing THE TRUTH!!!!!

I will not Lie nor have I ever, about hunting possibilities to get business.
reason is.... that if the truth be told these hunters will then return for repeat business! And as much as I like to make a few bucks I would hate to be the one responsible for ruining a good hunting vacation for anyone.

Truth and honesty will always keep a good relationship between us all.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Curty, I am not trying to offend you or other small town business owners, but I am going to stand by my statement. I offered that advice not because of not trusting the business owners, but more to reinforce the relationship building with landowners and such. But I will tell you that I have gotten to know a few lodging and cafe owners (because they are my clients) and have had this discussion with them. They understand how much business comes from the hunting season and they will do anything to protect their businesses and in turn their livelyhood. I am not familia with your hotel or town because I have never been their, but I will assume your business is not AS heavily tied as theirs are.

I am open for further discussion on this, but I can give you 2 specific examples of this happening this year! One person with apartments he rents during the pheasant season in SW ND and another about 45 miles from Bismarck.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

> I will not Lie nor have I ever, about hunting possibilities to get business.
> reason is.... that if the truth be told these hunters will then return for repeat business! And as much as I like to make a few bucks I would hate to be the one responsible for ruining a good hunting vacation for anyone.
> 
> Truth and honesty will always keep a good relationship between us all.


I don't know you, but from reading your previous posts I believe you are sincere in that statement and sound like a very good/reliable/responsible person. I just know the income of these people because of my relationship with them and they do what they can to live/do what they want. I should add that these areas they run businesses in are some very good areas that always have pheasants..............but this year was noticeably different in #'s so far.


----------



## Rick Acker

Just got back from a trip that took us across the sw and se and my lab had another run in with a porcupine. Luckily she only got 1 quil in her face this year, (last year was worse) and yesterday at the very end of a slough drive in some cut corn, she came on a point...Thinking it was pheasants, I was ready for some action...Then I noticed she was getting playful with the critter. I looked down and it was a big skunk...I grabbed the dog and instinctly dropped some lead #5 into the skunk! I can't believe that either one of us didn't get sprayed!(or bit) Isn't it unusal for skunks to be out running around at high noon? Anyone else running into porcupine's?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Hey Rick, we had the same thing happen to us this year around Hazelton. My friends dog locked up on point and it was a skunk sitting in the tall grass at the edge of a corn field. We pulled the dog off and was supprized that it didn't spray us either!?!?!? All I can say is we were dang lucky because we use a suburban as our hunting vehicle and the smell would have been aweful in there!

Ohhhh it was about 3:00 when we ran into the skunk.


----------



## roosterbooster

Curty, I think I can echo Remmi&I a little. Myself and 3 other friends have been renting a house for the past few years near Mott. We rent the house because we like to make a 3 day trip and don't want to drive back and forth (and the accomodations are pretty nice). We don't fee hunt, but when we heard the crowing count surveys we called down to the people that rent us their house and they said there were pheasants all over still. We hunt mostly public land and we always would limit out if we hunted hard enough. This year, the second day we got 3 birds total, and we hunted most of the day.

I'm not mad about the lack of birds (we saw) because I don't hunt to limit out. We hunt for fun and then we can play poker and drink Windsor's during the evening. But all in all, the "hunting" wasn't nearly as good as it was made to sound.

But, we will be back because we just love our guys-only trip!


----------



## njsimonson

If you guys have something better for more accurate numbers than spring crowing counts or summer brood counts, I'm sure the NDG&F would love to hear it!

...outside of fall oven counts that is...Mmmmmm! 

Rick Acker -

Hope all is well with you man! Sounds like that was a close call with the skunk. I was reading in F&S this month that seeing a nocturnal animal like a raccoon or a skunk wandering during the day is one of the first warning signs of rabies. Coulda been a far worse experience for you and your pup!!!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Hey Rick.... We had a run in with a skunk at high-noon too! This one came sauntering out of the cover right across a huge patch of open ground directly in front of where we were walking. I was able to grab my golden before he had a close encounter, but my buddy's's lab came nose to nose with it. Luckily enough my buddy was able to call the dog off enough for me to shoot it. Very lucky that it didn't bite the dog or let loose with the scent! That would have turned the day into a downer to say the least. I also have read, or heard, that it is not natural to see the nocturnal animals like skunks, racoons, possums, etc.... out in the open during the day. Maybe one of our resident biologists can answer the question if they are reading this.


----------



## curty

Hey Remmi and roosterbooster..... I can see where you are coming from....Maybe my feathers got ruffled a bit too fast. It was too early this morning and no coffee yet...Well anyway I understand but will stand by my philosiphy? honesty will get me farther in life. Thanks for the input :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Curty, I have re-read my post numerous times and it does sound a stereotype. I know one thing, I just talked to some people that hunted pheasants not too far from your area and they had fun. They thought someone was releasing birds by where they hunted because the didn't seem to explode like they were expecting!?!?!?!?


----------



## curty

Remmi, I have spoken with many guys also and they are amazed by the number of birds here compared to most years. Although the corn is making it a bit tougher for them. Most are doing good but I think a late hunt is in order this year. :beer:
Was that recent??? maybe it is the cooler weather and winds we are having lately that caused them not to explode?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

It was actually this past Saturday. I don't know, I wouldn't be suprised if the weather had something to do with it, but just the fact that they limited out makes me suspicious of those particular roosters! :idiot:


----------



## DJRooster

I would agree that the hunting in the SE has been a little tougher this year. But the year is not over. Anytime you plan a week to hunt or fish it is about impossible to hit the peak of the hunt or bite. Here again it depends on what you think is important to a good hunt. Is it the hunt, or the kill, or both? It will depend on the individual. For those with dogs that get "skunked," peroxide, baking soda and a little soap will be your best friend. If you have not tried this recipe for a stinky dog you will be amazed at the results.


----------



## deacon

$8 bottle of skunk-off from the vet is a miracle solution, I always have a spare bottle with me. Try it you will like it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Looks like I'll be setting up my own personal chemistry set tonight! :stirpot: Remmi pointed a skunk saturday late morning..........but the skunk simply walked away through the cattails!


----------



## DJRooster

Dick said something about , "don't worry about North Dakota winters, they are not that bad!!!!." Dick, are you off your meds? Or is it Alzh..1997? And Remi pointed a skunk and the skunk left because of the smell? That is funny!!


----------



## jrader

Went out to Hazen this past weekend. Kicked up about 30 roosters saturday, but I think someone forgot to pack the lead in the shells... :eyeroll: We ended up with a few, but it was still a good time. There is sill a lot of unharvested sunflowers and corn out that way, so I think most of the birds are hanging out in there for now.... Might go back next month.

Sidenote: for anyone interested in electronic toys out there, check out this link to get a free Apple iPod: http://www.freeiPods.com/default.aspx?referer=10989217

It's completely legit.

Good luck to all upcomming hunts.


----------



## Dick Monson

Might have been off the meds, at my age it's hard to tell.

Back to corn. Cut across some harvested corn Sunday and the birds were scattered in it. This stubble is not going to get worked down this fall if we have normal weather. It will still be tremendous cover, and it's going to hold snow in place before it piles up in the cats. Lucky birds.


----------



## deacon

I agree the stubble will probably not get plowed this year, not good news.

Question, can stubble be hunted successfully and if so how?


----------



## Dick Monson

This might work. The morning after a snow walk the edge of a CRP-corn or cattail-corn. The tracks going into corn will id the area. When they are flushed they will fly back to cover. If you are right handed you want them going right to left and not toward the sun. A pointer or close working flusher should do it. No noise. The birds always know you are coming, but the extra noise makes 'em nervous. The trick will be to get them to hold 'til you are in range.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Dam**t Dick, you are making me want to take the afternoon off and and hunt! Please refrain from making my heart beat faster between the hours of 8-5...........well 9-3 (Market hours) for sure! :beer:

I realize you posted this last night, but I can't stay up that late anymore.....I am 28.5 now!?!??!?!?


----------

